# Pairing Off



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok, I have three red wag platies (I suspect it's two females and a male). But whichever, two are always together. The one just idoly "hangs" around. 

Now I am noticing the same with my sunset platies. The two are pairing off and the one "is just hanging around."

Is this a sign of possible mating? 

The one looks quite big. I will have to get a picture uploaded.

I really want to catch them just before they are ready to give birth.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

thats what happend to mine


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

OK, good to know! :lol:


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Should I put the two alone in the 20 gal tank and let them be?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Livebearers don't do pair bonds, but males often have a favorite female. Don't keep them in pairs, having multiple females for each male can help spread his attentions around and let the females relax some. You might want to move a female you think is pregnant to another tank to have her fry in peace.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

EMC is right on all counts. a 2 week prior to drop is what is suggested. platys have this tendency to get very stressed out and that can lead to whole lotta problems! a twenty gallon is a lotta real estate for a single fish but yes, she will be a whole lot more comfy. personanlly i use a 5gl bowl with fine sand sediment and lots of plants and mud basin with an separator with a lil gap underneath to let the fry swim through to the other side...


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

OK, I don't have a 5 gal 

But I will make sure that if she is pregnant to move her to the twenty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

have fun!


----------

